# Northstar



## prodrywall (Apr 14, 2010)

Whats the deal with Northstar? Are they going to be back in business or what?


----------



## Checkers (Jun 25, 2010)

I just received a call from the new/old owner today.
He said it's still going to be a few months, but if the courts lean in their favor they WILL be back up and running soon.


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

prodrywall said:


> Whats the deal with Northstar? Are they going to be back in business or what?


 No real reason for em too.

If they can't get their tools down to the realistic price for the quality,,, they are just gonna go broke again.

Green is alright for a color, but it doesn't justify twice the exspense.


----------

